# 225412 Skills Assessment - QUERY



## meid (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi All,

I hope you are all doing well :yo::yo:

I have a relative who is preparing to apply for Oz PR. The first step before anything is, as always, the skills assessment.

He is working as Sales Representatives (Medical and Pharmaceutical), occupation code 225412, with professional experience over 5 years. The authority responsible for assessing this occupation is VETASSESS, due to which, the 225412 falls in Group B.

My relative holds B.A. from faculty of Arts, which is a major which is NOT highly relevant to his job, but as per Group B rules, in this case he should have (at least three years of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment.)

What are the possibilities of having positive skills assessment? :fingerscrossed:

Also, his old passport still mentioning his qualifications not yet updated with the job title (in the profession part), does it matter in the skills assessment or he has to apply for a new one? (I believe passport is required as a proof of identity rather than a proof of profession).

Thank you for your help.

Regards


----------



## ajay 123 (May 15, 2014)

*enquire before applying*

Hi, ur cousin is able to clear vetassess but before applying check whether 225412 is still there for immigration.
Best of 
Luck


----------



## meid (Oct 29, 2013)

ajay 123 said:


> Hi, ur cousin is able to clear vetassess but before applying check whether 225412 is still there for immigration.
> Best of
> Luck


Thank you Ajay for your help.


----------



## mike445566 (Jun 24, 2014)

I want to apply for australia pr for anzsco 225412
at present i am working as a medical representative.

As you know the first step is skill assessment.

I have done my graduation in arts which is not relevant to my profession but i have 8+ years experience in this field. 
What are the chances of positive skill assessment?
How much time it will take for this step?

Secondly, please sugest any good immigration agent in punjab who is expert in aus pr.

Please share your valuable experience regarding anzsco 225412.



Thanks


----------



## prince1428 (Jan 6, 2015)

Dear sir do you have any idea that when SA and ACT will start accepting applications for ANZSCO 225412 Medical representative. I got positive skill assessment on 25 July 2014 and also got the required IELTS bands but this profession is under special conditions since 1st July 2014. Kindly share if you have any information.


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

meid said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope you are all doing well :yo::yo:
> 
> ...


what is his application status now ?


----------



## NSWsydney2016 (May 1, 2016)

Hi Prince,

What is your current status ?


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

225412: SALES REPRESENTATIVE (MEDICAL AND PHARMACEUTICAL PRODUCTS 

This occupation is currently only being nominated by SA under the supplementary list for which special conditions apply. 

Visit Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply for more details.

It's hard to predict when other states will be nominating this occupation. The only good news is that this occupation will remain on the CSOL for the 2016-2017 cycle.


----------



## NSWsydney2016 (May 1, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> 225412: SALES REPRESENTATIVE (MEDICAL AND PHARMACEUTICAL PRODUCTS
> 
> This occupation is currently only being nominated by SA under the supplementary list for which special conditions apply.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ozconnect........considering that this occupation would continue to remain on CSOL in 2016-17 are there any chances that coming July 2016 , states would incorporate it in their SOL.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

NSWsydney2016 said:


> Thanks Ozconnect........considering that this occupation would continue to remain on CSOL in 2016-17 are there any chances that coming July 2016 , states would incorporate it in their SOL.


Hard to predict .. One can only speculate ...


----------



## NSWsydney2016 (May 1, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Hard to predict .. One can only speculate ...


Hi Ozconnect , Do you know of anyone who has got through under Stream 2 of NSW state sponsorship with an Anzsco code of 225412. (Pharma sales representative)

Regards


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

NSWsydney2016 said:


> Hi Ozconnect , Do you know of anyone who has got through under Stream 2 of NSW state sponsorship with an Anzsco code of 225412. (Pharma sales representative)
> 
> Regards


No, unfortunately.


----------



## NSWsydney2016 (May 1, 2016)

*Stream 2 NSW*



Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Hard to predict .. One can only speculate ...


Hi Ozconnect, Have you come across any case of Anzsco 225412 ( Pharma sales representative) getting through under stream 2 of NSW state sponsorship ?


----------



## NSWsydney2016 (May 1, 2016)

*NSW stream 2*



NSWsydney2016 said:


> Hi Ozconnect, Have you come across any case of Anzsco 225412 ( Pharma sales representative) getting through under stream 2 of NSW state sponsorship ?


Hey kindly ignore....repeat


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

NSWsydney2016 said:


> Hi Ozconnect, Have you come across any case of Anzsco 225412 ( Pharma sales representative) getting through under stream 2 of NSW state sponsorship ?


Yeahh. I have came across... pm me your email id.


----------



## meid (Oct 29, 2013)

deepakvekaria said:


> what is his application status now ?


He hasn't applied yet for personal conditions, but I will update you when that happens.


----------



## gerald martin (Aug 10, 2016)

*Mr*

I have done bachelor in pharmacy from India.
I am having job as 225412 SALES REPRESENTATIVE (MEDICAL AND PHARMACEUTICAL PRODUCTS) in auckland.
can I apply for PR ???
My pharmacy bachelor degree is equivalent to NZQA Level 7.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi , there is a thread for 

NSW Nomination Stream 2 option .

please search as it is very helpful for stream 2 applicants.

regards


----------



## Hazemsayed (Sep 15, 2016)

bony said:


> Hi , there is a thread for
> 
> NSW Nomination Stream 2 option .
> 
> ...


Hiii Bony,

What do you mean by stream 2 please ? 

I have submitted my documents for Vetassess skill assessment for Sales representative (Medical and pharmaceutical products) but I can't find any state occupation list clear abou accepting it except for SA with special condition. 
NT state is not clear about accepting CSOL which is not in NT occupation list, they are not stating any special condition. Did anyone go through it before ?

Regards


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hazemsayed said:


> Hiii Bony,
> 
> What do you mean by stream 2 please ?
> 
> ...


Yeahh. I have tracked two people who got invite thru stream 2. And few others also got about whom i dont have any info. But YES, for sure NSW invites us (225412).
The above two invited candidates were @ 65+5 & 70+5 points... who got 190 NSW. 
After Jan.2016. Few people with 70points are added and are waiting for NSW stream 2. So this time i dont think 65+5 will stand a chance to receive invite as very few NSW invites are sent. And that too not sure when they send.!!   

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

deepakvekaria said:


> Yeahh. I have tracked two people who got invite thru stream 2. And few others also got about whom i dont have any info. But YES, for sure NSW invites us (225412).
> The above two invited candidates were @ 65+5 & 70+5 points... who got 190 NSW.
> After Jan.2016. Few people with 70points are added and are waiting for NSW stream 2. So this time i dont think 65+5 will stand a chance to receive invite as very few NSW invites are sent. And that too not sure when they send.!!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


So now only option left is scoring total of atleast 75 to get SA invite for 489.
And right now SA is inviting @ total 80 pts which will again rise to 85 pts soon. Unlike last year in september.2015.

Most important is your assessment outcome which is never predictable. Though they deduct 1 year from your total experience submitted. But its also seen with a candidate getting his 11 years experience deducted. Leaving with "0" yrs exp counted with +ve outcome of assessment. 

Share your Profile here. If possible. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazemsayed (Sep 15, 2016)

deepakvekaria said:


> deepakvekaria said:
> 
> 
> > Yeahh. I have tracked two people who got invite thru stream 2. And few others also got about whom i dont have any info. But YES, for sure NSW invites us (225412).
> ...


Sure I am gonna share my signature. Thanks for your reply. Did you know anything about NT or WT ? If they can invite this occupation. I just submitted my documents to vetassess on 19 Sept. 2016, i think i have to wait for 2 month pr something till I get a response


----------



## Omarahmed (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi all,

I want to apply for ANZsco 225412, I need help on the process and required documents. kindly PM me of possible if you can help me.

Regards
Ahmed


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Omarahmed said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to apply for ANZsco 225412, I need help on the process and required documents. kindly PM me of possible if you can help me.
> 
> ...


PM is not possible untill u post more than 5 or 10 posts in this forum...

Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## Omarahmed (Dec 11, 2016)

How can I communicate then?


----------



## ANZ225412_Applicant (Aug 25, 2016)

deepak225412 said:


> PM is not possible untill u post more than 5 or 10 posts in this forum...
> 
> Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


I'm I'm I'm I'm I'm I'm in case casenonase of lot change so so that you have to find


----------

